# Sending larger Small Items through the Mail



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's helpful to anyone else, but this is what I came up with.

Today I shipped out a box of ends and pieces of cutoffs to a fellow LJ.

The weight was around 30 lbs and if I had shipped it like I normally do in a heavy duty box the cost would have been @$50 shipping.

Instead, lately I've been using flat rate boxes. The one I used is called a ""Priority Mail Board Game Large Flat Rate Box"":https://store.usps.com/store/browse/productDetailSingleSku.jsp?categoryNav=false&navAction=jump&navCount=2&productId=PGBFRB&categoryId=subcatMSS_FlatRate

Inside Dimensions: 23 11/16" x 11 3/4" x 3" 
Outside Dimensions: 24 1/16" x 11 7/8" x 3 1/8"

Cost for Priority Mail Shipping was $15.45…... a big savings over $50!

I also stuffed it a bit fuller so it was actually about 24×12x3 1/8.

If you have items to ship and look for a cost effective way to ship them, check out the Flat rate offerings from the USPS.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

So weight don't matter ? Nice tip, very helpful to know that.

Thanks.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I use those boxes a lot as some of the wooden boxes I ship are 18" x 9". Those boxes are a good fit with some bubble wrap.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Also consider the ones they call "Regional flat rate" boxes. You need an online USPS account to use these, and the boxes cannot be picked up from the PO…you order them in packs of 5 and they get delivered to your door. You get a very small discount (pennies) for printing your postage on line anyway. They have put a 15# weight limit on them, but for a lot of stuff that's adequate and very cheap. I've sent these boxes as far as 750 miles for about $8. The entire flat rate ensemble is a good deal compared to some of the rates UPS is charging these days.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

They are a great bargain. I use them for whatever will fit in one of their boxes. I'm still waiting for them to come out with the "Flat Rate Priority Mail Couch Box", in the $25 range.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Another idea to think about with the flat rate boxes is in the design process. When I have new product ideas, I think of what box it will fit into for shipping. I make changes to the first designs to fit into these boxes. Customers love the product as you show it to them and I love that it fits right into the box for shipping.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

I like the flat rate boxes. Free boxes, online payment & label print includes free tracking and then just drop them off on the Post Office's counter. I never tried the pickup service as our mail carrier has problems figuring out how to get the mail to the correct address and I did not want to overburden him.


----------

